# how do you carry your puncture repair kit



## derrick (28 Mar 2013)

It's in a saddle bag at the moment, but i was looking for an alternative way of carrying it,spoils the look of the bike, came across one of these, http://www.bikesweets.com/Sticky_Pod_Jersey_Bike_Bag_Small_p/spod-small-bk.htm but i can't source one in uk, anyone seen anything like it over here..


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (28 Mar 2013)

One of these - http://www.decathlon.co.uk/tool-carry-case-id_8123841.html
Everything I need apart from spare tubes goes in there. Tubes go in the jersey pocket


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Mar 2013)

my puncture repair kits is a pack of self adhesive ones, about 1" square and 4mm thick, taped under the saddle with insulation tape... there's also be room to tape some tyre levers and an allen key (I keep meaning to do this).... I do have a saddle bag also, with a few tools, batteries and 'the big light' in, along with more self adhesive patches... the kit taped under the seat is just in case I forget to take the saddle bag.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Mar 2013)

Small saddle pack that fits a tube, levers and patches, and any extra tubes and my co2 pump go in my jersey pockets.


----------



## musa (29 Mar 2013)

In a small plastic bag. I have a fizik saddle so i got a bag designed for their saddles now. Barely notice it.


----------



## Kies (29 Mar 2013)

Got a pic!?
I bought a fizik recently so sounds interesting


----------



## Peteaud (29 Mar 2013)

Small topeak saddlebag.


----------



## mattobrien (29 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Got a pic!?
> I bought a fizik recently so sounds interesting


I have got an unused medium Fizik saddle bag going spare, having taken the labels off and then deciding to go smaller. £10 posted if interested.


----------



## Iain M Norman (29 Mar 2013)

Park superpatches and some levers are elastic banded to a tube. That usually goes in middle pocket with pump. Wallet and phone in left pocket. Multitool in right pocket. Food where it will fit.


----------



## addictfreak (29 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Got a pic!?
> I bought a fizik recently so sounds interesting



I have a fizik saddle and also use one of these

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fizik-pak-i...tm_source=pla&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk

You take out the fizik badge on the saddle and the bag slots in.


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2013)

Really want to get away from saddle bags.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Mar 2013)

varies. Sometimes in my pocket, sometimes in my saddle bag and other times in the panniers. Depends largely on which bike I am using and what the weather is.


----------



## tribanjules (29 Mar 2013)

derrick said:


> It's in a saddle bag at the moment, but i was looking for an alternative way of carrying it,spoils the look of the bike, came across one of these, http://www.bikesweets.com/Sticky_Pod_Jersey_Bike_Bag_Small_p/spod-small-bk.htm but i can't source one in uk, anyone seen anything like it over here..


 
ooooh ... nice !!


----------



## Pottsy (29 Mar 2013)

I agree with the OP. I use one of these: 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-caddy-sack-medium/


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2013)

Pottsy said:


> I agree with the OP. I use one of these:
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-caddy-sack-medium/


It's not as nice as the one i found online, but it looks to be what i am looking for. Thanks for that.


----------



## Kies (29 Mar 2013)

mattobrien said:


> I have got an unused medium Fizik saddle bag going spare, having taken the labels off and then deciding to go smaller. £10 posted if interested.



Could you PM me with a pic?


----------



## mattobrien (29 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Could you PM me with a pic?


Will do, but most likely tomorrow.

Link to item on wiggle, here: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fizik-pak-ics-saddle-bag-with-clip-medium/

It has never been fitted to the bike, as I don't get the bike until next weekend. It isn't huge in size, I managed to fit tube, levers, 2x CO2 canisters, regulator, patches and multi tool. There was a small amount of room left, but not much. 

I went smaller as I found that the Conti supersonic tubes were about half the size of regular tubes and I was feeling a bit of a weight weenie. The small bag is tiny, but I have just fitted the essentials in it.


----------



## snorri (29 Mar 2013)

In the pocket on the back of my pannier.
I move the puncture kit from left to right pannier now and again just to give myself that 'heart in mouth' feeling when it's not in the first place I look


----------



## Ern1e (8 Apr 2013)

In a bag under top tube along with spare tube levers etc.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Apr 2013)

It's all in a suitable sized seat pack along with bonk ration and lightweight waterproof. Always more comfortable on the bike than stuffed in pockets


----------



## Easytigers (13 Apr 2013)

I chuck everything in a water bottle...keeps it nice and dry and I can even fit my mini pump in there (just). I've got two water bottle cages and only ever carry one bottle for water (also have a Camelbak) so works for me. Guy at work came up with the idea.


----------



## dasy2k1 (11 Jun 2013)

In the side pocket of my pannier


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Jun 2013)

Pottsy said:


> I agree with the OP. I use one of these:
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-caddy-sack-medium/


 
dITTO i HAVE TWO ONE BLACK ONE SILVER. BUT MINE HAVE A ZIP NOT A FOLD, AND LOOK A BIT TIDIER IF YOU DONT MIND ME SAYING. ALSO THEY FIT PERFECTLY INTO TWO OF MY JERSEY POCKETS WITH...Bloody caps lock..... the central pocket for other stuff (sleeves, gloves).

black has essential fixing gear, silver has phone keys wallet.

both are pretty waterproof.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Jun 2013)

Lezyne smart wallet, fits in jersey pocket and has compartments for tyre levers, punture repair kit, multi tool, phone, cash and more


----------



## grolyat (11 Jun 2013)

I use the BBB tool bottles, small version. It fits in a bottle cage and stays on the bike.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/bbb-btl-18s-tools-and-tube-storage-bottle-small/


----------



## tribanjules (11 Jun 2013)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-smart-wallet/


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2013)

In the Carradice. Along with assorted spanners, allen keys, rain jacket, sandwiches and kitchen sink.


----------



## e-rider (12 Jun 2013)

back pocket, or very small saddle bag

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...crid_17321847296_kword__match__plid_#features


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Lezyne smart wallet, fits in jersey pocket and has compartments for tyre levers, punture repair kit, multi tool, phone, cash and more


 
I was given one of those as a gift, but none of my clunky tools fit in the pockets!!!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Jun 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> I was given one of those as a gift, but none of my clunky tools fit in the pockets!!!


 
Ahh I brought it with the tools in it,


----------

